# Ontario: Come for the culture...



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

B.C.......come for the smoke. You won't care about anything else except maybe another brownie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

My truck did the same last night.
Are you just getting clicking? What I figure happened
to mine was that the heat of the engine melted whatever
snow got blown in then refroze in the contact points of
any wiring going to the starter/solenoid. Check your connections.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

If you can run an extension cord to the engine compartment try my battery heater idea: Place a 60 watt extension light under or near a towel covered battery for several hours.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> ...stay because it's so cold that your vehicle won't start.
> 
> -37 today. my truck barely started in the morning, i drove it across town, parked it for half an hour, and now its dead. Battery is fine it just won't spark. Of course this happens on a sunday when the dealership is closed.
> 
> Oh well, perfect day to learn some new songs I suppose


Ah, memories of Edmonton! If your front seat feels like it's made out of 1" MDF, then that engine ain't starting for love, money, divine intervention, or human sacrifice, no matter how long the block heater has been plugged in.

I _*love *_my garage, particularly since I put my car in it, instead of leaving it in the driveway like my neighbours do.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah it was a fresh one out there first thing this morning. I can take minus 10 no problem, but minus 30 hurts. 

My car groaned a bit, but got me where I needed to be by 8:30 AM.

At least there wasn't much traffic on the roads or in the gym.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Yep that is why vehicles have block heaters. And if you did not plug in you deserve a night in your car at -30 C.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

On the plus side, at least there are no mosquitoes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The Ford sat for more than a week not plugged in when the warmest was -25'c a while ago. No problem starting it. If the dodges sits for more than about 2 days at below -20'c it moans a little bit but starts. Both of them have older batteries. With the electrical problem fixed and a new battery the Charger starts no problem at all. I've used the light bulb idea a lot over the years. Throw a tarp over the hood. Draws a lot less power than a block heater too. If your battery is borderline a "barely" start and a short drive then sitting in -frigging cold degrees might be just enough to kill the battery. If it jump starts I'd check the battery first and go from there.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My F150 swore at me and then got to business. 

I had to work outside for 10 minutes with no gloves. My fingertips hardened up like rocks - couldn't believe it. Weird painful sensation.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

laristotle said:


> My truck did the same last night.
> Are you just getting clicking? What I figure happened
> to mine was that the heat of the engine melted whatever
> snow got blown in then refroze in the contact points of
> any wiring going to the starter/solenoid. Check your connections.


That seems legit, i went back a few hours later and it started just fine

Sat around the fireplace and learned this song:

[video=youtube;4DA_WCMrDh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DA_WCMrDh4[/video]

Hope you guys are staying warm.

- - - Updated - - -



mhammer said:


> I _*love *_my garage, particularly since I put my car in it, instead of leaving it in the driveway like my neighbours do.


Alas, my kanata sized single home might possibly fit my truck in the garage if i folded both mirrors in...however then i wouldn't be able to open the door to get out.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Didn't go farther than the wood shed..lots........ Didn't bother to start the van. Town is 1km away. Burning about $10 worth of gas to warm it up ...na ... sitting around the glowing tubes....


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Got my Subaru up and running this morning - purely to see if it would start. 

Thankfully, no one slashed our tires...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I started my car at 7:30 this morning to get some breakfast. It was -22 which turned into -25 in the 3 minutes it took to drive to the store. It felt like i was at home, seeing my breath in the car as i drove somewhere.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i love it.
hiked up to the woods and strolled around.
im used to working in the cold-
i much prefer being in the cold and not working.
ive got my beard to protect me.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the job i'm on now has no exterior walls, it's of course unheated. it's not as much fun as they said in the brochure.....
i have canadian military cold weather gear, so i look like a tree, but i'm warm enough to do my job. i'm glad this coming week will be a short week. it's gonna be a cold one.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Got my Subaru up and running this morning - purely to see if it would start.
> 
> Thankfully, no one slashed our tires...


Geez, someone stole all your snow and left you with bare ground.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Went for a half hour walk to past the GO Station in south east Scarborough. The half hour walk home against the wind was not much fun.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

This was taken Sept 2014.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Sneaky said:


> On the plus side, at least there are no mosquitoes.


Or blackflies


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

adcandour said:


> My F150 swore at me and then got to business.


You're lucky. Mine slapped my in the face and tried to kick me in the nuts. Took a second but started up fine. If I was thinking I would have plugged it in. It was damn cold at 7am. Felt like I was driving on square tires for the first few kms.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> Didn't go farther than the wood shed..lots........ Didn't bother to start the van. Town is 1km away. Burning about $10 worth of gas to warm it up ...na ... sitting around the glowing tubes....


Nothing wrong with a bit of radiant heat


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Little bit ..little bit 



Scotty said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of radiant heat


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

We get cold, but a lot less humidity--of course the trade off is you can make cooler snowmen than we can.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> We get cold, but a lot less humidity--of course the trade off is you can make cooler snowmen than we can.


Just don't tell them what the weather is like around here right now. The snowman the kids next door built is still melting.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Just don't tell them what the weather is like around here right now. The snowman the kids next door built is still melting.


Okay......


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

You guys and your "cold weather," my thermometer read -29 C this morning, with windchill it was -38 C! So cold my vent stack began condensating in the attic and caused drips down in the basement. That was a puzzler! I'm glad I park in my heated garage, more glad I don't work weekends.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> You guys and your "cold weather," my thermometer read -29 C this morning, with windchill it was -38 C! So cold my vent stack began condensating in the attic and caused drips down in the basement. That was a puzzler! I'm glad I park in my heated garage, more glad I don't work weekends.


It's been like that here --just last year & the year before it--and close to that earlier this winter.
Just drier--but you get compensated with better snow for snowmen...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Oh ya. Driving standard in cold conditions is... Interesting.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We went camping last few for a few nights. I was around -20C at night. Snowshoeing the next day at -14C was too warm for me. By the time we got back after 10K I was wet from the inside out. Yep, sweat. Cold doesn't bother me until it gets over -20C. I've skied with the wind chill at -65 but I did need toe and hand warmers that day. 

Here is a couple pics of where we stayed while camping.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So no playing guitar by the fire--outside?

Well, maybe inside.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Oh ya. Driving standard in cold conditions is... Interesting.


Not too bad, just don't drop the clutch too much. Things can get a little squirelly at times.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> So no playing guitar by the fire--outside?
> 
> Well, maybe inside.


Yea, I brought the acoustic and definitely played inside. I can take the cold but I need to be dressed for it, including gloves and I'm a bad enough player in bare fingers!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Yea, I brought the acoustic and definitely played inside. I can take the cold but I need to be dressed for it, including gloves and I'm a bad enough player in bare fingers!


It would be tricky otherwise...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw a couple of people sitting in front of the liquor store on Saturday. One was holding a sign. the other was trying to play guitar in -35 C.


Tough gig.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Bring your brass monkeys inside.

Dress cooler to stay warmer.......... Getting too bundled up and working up a sweat can be dangerous in this weather.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Waterline froze this morning 



Jim DaddyO said:


> Bring your brass monkeys inside.
> 
> Dress cooler to stay warmer.......... Getting too bundled up and working up a sweat can be dangerous in this weather.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

First sign that spring is close - as I stepped out to feed the birds this morning I heard the cardinal call.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sounded like 'Help, Help.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yep ,darn cold this am: got in my car to grab breakfast at a local place & it wouldn't start

had to improvise: made a great pot of Bob's creamy rice hot cereal, added goji berries & maple surple....and some of that "silk" soya coffee cream stuff, which is great as I don't drink dairy


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I saw a couple of people sitting in front of the liquor store on Saturday. One was holding a sign. the other was trying to play guitar in -35 C.
> 
> 
> Tough gig.


Yowsa! Trying is the appropriate word.



ed2000 said:


> First sign that spring is close - as I stepped out to fed the birds this morning I heard the cardinal call.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


>


I was in London last year in November for a two day assembly and it was supposed to snow a couple of centimetres. So I figured, no ploblem, I don't need boots or a big heavy coat for that, I'm only going to go to the hotel to the car.

Well, it started snowing on Saturday night and never stopped until Sunday morning and we had 15" on the ground. It wasn't as bad as the picture above but hopping around the car because I only had shoes on, my keys flipped out of my pocket. I only realized this after I cleared the windshield. I looked all over for them but couldn't find them so I borrowed a shovel and started skimming the snow about and inch or so at a time all around my car. I went all around the car and finally found them in front of the hood under the snow I had cleared off the windshield! I was soaking wet and my hands were frozen since I hadn't brought any gloves. Anyway, that's what your picture above reminded me of. 

Now when I put my keys in my pocket, I zipper the pocket closed.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Har har....I'll get back to you in June when you got yer furnace on...



Electraglide said:


> Just don't tell them what the weather is like around here right now. The snowman the kids next door built is still melting.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> my keys flipped out of my pocket.


I once had my keys fall into a snow bank & I couldn't find them.
This was when I was taking classical guitar lessons as an adult.
I called to get another set of keys to use--and in the spring after a lesson I saw the keys I had dropped on the front lawn (The lessons were at the teacher's house.)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My summer car is less of a problem when it comes to not losing the keys.

I don't ever need to take the keys out of my pocket. As long as I have the keys on me the doors and trunk open at the touch of a button and the car starts the same way.

Very convenient.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> My summer car is less of a problem when it comes to not losing the keys.
> 
> I don't ever need to take the keys out of my pocket. As long as I have the keys on me the doors and trunk open at the touch of a button and the car starts the same way.
> 
> Very convenient.


This is not an invention that has worked well for us. Every day I run to open our front door for Maggs as she rummages around in her purse for the key that is attached to the fob that she doesn't need to have in her hand. The car also hates when I drop her off at the mall entrance and she has the "key" in her purse ...... or I can't open the trunk unless she stands next to me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> This is not an invention that has worked well for us. Every day I run to open our front door for Maggs as she rummages around in her purse for the key that is attached to the fob that she doesn't need to have in her hand. The car also hates when I drop her off at the mall entrance and she has the "key" in her purse ...... or I can't open the trunk unless she stands next to me.


We were out with some friends one day and were using one of the gals cars but she had one of us guys drive. She left around three to go pick her son up at school. After picking her son up she called us to bring her the key fob. The guy she had driving still had it in his pocket 10 miles away and she was now locked out of her car. It is a good system buy it takes a bit of re-learning.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Truck update: It starts fine now, but the check engine light is on and the exhaust is billowing black smoke

yay for warranties


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Melted waterline with heater...No place to buy parts because of Family day. 
I finally found parts late last night. I rented a steamer this morning.. line clear....another 1 1/2 trip to get parts to rebuild this piston pump. 



shoretyus said:


> Waterline froze this morning


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh well, it may be cold, but we don't have to shovel to get out the front door.

Wow
http://m.en.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2015/02/17/22240881.html


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a shot from the garage, out east...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Ah, memories of Edmonton! If your front seat feels like it's made out of 1" MDF, then that engine ain't starting for love, money, divine intervention, or human sacrifice, no matter how long the block heater has been plugged in.
> 
> I _*love *_my garage, particularly since I put my car in it, instead of leaving it in the driveway like my neighbours do.


I've been driving in Edmonton for 16 years and have never had my car not start....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You haven't turned you car off in 16yrs? ..you guys with oil ..:sCh_odie:


blam said:


> I've been driving in Edmonton for 16 years and have never had my car not start....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

blam said:


> I've been driving in Edmonton for 16 years and have never had my car not start....





shoretyus said:


> You haven't turned you car off in 16yrs? ..you guys with oil ..:sCh_odie:


You also could have mentioned that it was time for him to park his car and get some sleep. OR

Why haven't they let you leave Edmonton for 16 years?:smile-new:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> My summer car is less of a problem when it comes to not losing the keys.
> 
> I don't ever need to take the keys out of my pocket. As long as I have the keys on me the doors and trunk open at the touch of a button and the car starts the same way.
> 
> Very convenient.


Convenient until your battery dies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

I sometimes wondered, with custom cars that have 
door poppers, how do you get in if the battery dies?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Convenient until your battery dies.


valet key

These guys aren't new.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Why haven't they let you leave Edmonton for 16 years?:smile-new:


Cruel & unusual punishment...

:sFun_dancing:


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I sometimes wondered, with custom cars that have
> door poppers, how do you get in if the battery dies?


Many years ago, a friend of mine owned a Bricklin. He was a big guy, easily pushing 275 or more lbs. One day the battery went dead and there was no way to open either of the gullwing doors. They were totally electric with no manual override. He ended up climbing between the buckets and going out the hatchback. Probably not very fun for him, or elegant to watch. I think the car lost it's appeal (if it ever had any) right about then.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The wife's car has a valet key hidden in the fob....never tried it, probably works and it only unlocks the drivers door. That's it. The battery is in the trunk and the only way to open the trunk with a dead battery is to remove the rear seat and climb into the trunk and release the lid....if you are small. Or you can open the hood and jump start the vehicle. If it doesn't start, you have to break into the trunk.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> The wife's car has a valet key hidden in the fob....never tried it, probably works and it only unlocks the drivers door. That's it. The battery is in the trunk and the only way to open the trunk with a dead battery is to remove the rear seat and climb into the trunk and release the lid....if you are small. Or you can open the hood and jump start the vehicle. If it doesn't start, you have to break into the trunk.


Sounds like a dumb design.

Mine allows me into the drivers door. If the battery's dead, all I have to do is pop the hood.

Anyway, keyless entry and start is not a problem at all and provides some pretty cool convenience.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Ah, memories of Edmonton! If your front seat feels like it's made out of 1" MDF, then that engine ain't starting for love, money, divine intervention, or human sacrifice, no matter how long the block heater has been plugged in.
> 
> I _*love *_my garage, particularly since I put my car in it, instead of leaving it in the driveway like my neighbours do.


Who puts vehicles in their garage? It is a well known fact that they are for extra storage space.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got the keys to our new place today










same problem


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Sounds like a dumb design.
> 
> Mine allows me into the drivers door. If the battery's dead, all I have to do is pop the hood.
> 
> Anyway, keyless entry and start is not a problem at all and provides some pretty cool convenience.


Got 3 keys cut for the dodge truck...$12. Keyless fob for the wife's car....$180+. Battery dead in keyless fob....it don't work. Can't open the door or start the car or shift it into neutral if the start button doesn't work. I figure the keyless car is just another pain to driving. An expensive one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Got 3 keys cut for the dodge truck...$12. Keyless fob for the wife's car....$180+. Battery dead in keyless fob....it don't work. Can't open the door or start the car or shift it into neutral if the start button doesn't work. I figure the keyless car is just another pain to driving. An expensive one.


It's called marketing. How much money do you think those dealerships have make in selling and programming those keys in the last ten years? In North America, I'm guessing over $10 million.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2015)

stringer said:


> Who puts vehicles in their garage? It is a well known fact that they are for extra storage space.


When we built our garage (12'x24'), my wife kept calling it 'the shed'. I always 
corrected her, 'it's a garage!' Now, after 20 yrs, it's become 'the shed'. sigh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Got 3 keys cut for the dodge truck...$12. Keyless fob for the wife's car....$180+. Battery dead in keyless fob....it don't work. Can't open the door or start the car or shift it into neutral if the start button doesn't work. I figure the keyless car is just another pain to driving. An expensive one.


Like I said, dumb design.

Mine has cost me .....$4. for a battery, once. battery dead in key fob? Car will still start.

Maybe we should go back to a crank start?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

stringer said:


> Who puts vehicles in their garage? It is a well known fact that they are for extra storage space.


Or workshops. I dont mind brushing snow off my truck if I can have a heated workshop


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Got 3 keys cut for the dodge truck...$12. Keyless fob for the wife's car....$180+. Battery dead in keyless fob....it don't work. Can't open the door or start the car or shift it into neutral if the start button doesn't work. I figure the keyless car is just another pain to driving. An expensive one.


Although we haven't tested it yet, the manual for our Nissan with keyless states that if the fob battery dies just hold the fob against the ignition button for a moment and then push the button and it will work. Inside the fob is a key for the outside door.

Fat as I'm concerned, a key is a superior solution.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Although we haven't tested it yet, the manual for our Nissan with keyless states that if the fob battery dies just hold the fob against the ignition button for a moment and then push the button and it will work. Inside the fob is a key for the outside door.
> 
> Fat as I'm concerned, a key is a superior solution.


The wife's car has two manuals. The useless user manual (hard copy) and one on dvd/online. The user manual mostly says to consult the dvd or go online. I don't know what the dvd says about a dead battery in the fob. For every vehicle except the Charger (trucks and bikes) we have at least 3 keys. Is the battery in the trunk a poor design? Yes. My '62 MGA with the two +grnd 6 volt batteries behind the seats was a poor design also. But, it came with a hand crank. 
Is a keyed ignition a superior solution over a keyless one. Yes. Modern technology and design are not always the best options.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2015)

I can't stand bells n' whistles.
Old school all the way.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I can't stand bells n' whistles.
> Old school all the way.


The Dodge truck is a 5spd transmission, the Ford is automatic. The only bell in either of them have I guess is the air conditioning. Other than that they are plain jane manual everything, 2wd. Both have lighters and ashtrays. I miss butterfly windows. Old school.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2015)

Aye, the draft windows (butterfly). Great for holding the cigarrette
out of during the winter. Our '95 chevy 3/4 ton's a plain jane as well.
No AC, rubber floor mat. Use to have a radio delete caprice as well. 
For a 5 ltr, that puppy moved.


----------

